# Hot Hatch Insurance



## rhaythorne

Doesn't time fly when you're having fun? It's time to renew my car insurance (yes, some people in South London _do_ actually have insurance, and some of us even have valid driving licences!) Wonders will never cease









Anyway, I've used confused.com in the past to obtain multiple quotes from a range of insurers in one go but have recently been aware of the advertising war going on between them, gocompare.com and moneysupermarket.com, so this time I thought I'd give all three "services" a try.

The cheapest quote from all three services was provided by the same insurer in each case, but the difference in prices and the different insurers that were prepared to even quote at all varied significantly. For example, that cheapest insurer using one service was about 10-12% cheaper than the equivalent quotes shown by the other two. Some insurers that declined to quote using one service were somehow able to provide very competitive quotes using one of the other services.

So, with such disparate results, I'm sure that as more of these "multiple quote" comparison type sites appear online, the more they will surely defeat the very reason for their own existence. I foresee a crazy situation where there are more price-comparison sites than there are actual suppliers









I've checked a lot of insurers, but in case I've missed any, can anyone recommend an insurer that provides a good service and is also able to give a competitive quote for a hot-hatch?


----------



## andythebrave

rhaythorne said:


> Doesn't time fly when you're having fun? It's time to renew my car insurance (yes, some people in South London _do_ actually have insurance, and some of us even have valid driving licences!) Wonders will never cease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've used confused.com in the past to obtain multiple quotes from a range of insurers in one go but have recently been aware of the advertising war going on between them, gocompare.com and moneysupermarket.com, so this time I thought I'd give all three "services" a try.
> 
> The cheapest quote from all three services was provided by the same insurer in each case, but the difference in prices and the different insurers that were prepared to even quote at all varied significantly. For example, that cheapest insurer using one service was about 10-12% cheaper than the equivalent quotes shown by the other two. Some insurers that declined to quote using one service were somehow able to provide very competitive quotes using one of the other services.
> 
> So, with such disparate results, I'm sure that as more of these "multiple quote" comparison type sites appear online, the more they will surely defeat the very reason for their own existence. I foresee a crazy situation where there are more price-comparison sites than there are actual suppliers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked a lot of insurers, but in case I've missed any, can anyone recommend an insurer that provides a good service and is also able to give a competitive quote for a hot-hatch?


It's all a bit of a lottery but I've found Admiral to be generally very competitive (and they let you pay monthly too - although you pay for the privilege).


----------



## Robert

I chose esure.com as they gave me maximum protected NCD transferring from company car scheme and so far they have been good. Its only been a week and no claims so far but setting up the policy and getting documentation was fine.

One of my colleagues used them as well but took it out through Sainsburys which was cheaper than going direct to esure.com.









Neither were hot hatches though

I have heard that Direct Line are in the minority by having all UK call centres


----------



## nursegladys

rhaythorne said:


> Doesn't time fly when you're having fun? It's time to renew my car insurance (yes, some people in South London _do_ actually have insurance, and some of us even have valid driving licences!) Wonders will never cease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've used confused.com in the past to obtain multiple quotes from a range of insurers in one go but have recently been aware of the advertising war going on between them, gocompare.com and moneysupermarket.com, so this time I thought I'd give all three "services" a try.
> 
> The cheapest quote from all three services was provided by the same insurer in each case, but the difference in prices and the different insurers that were prepared to even quote at all varied significantly. For example, that cheapest insurer using one service was about 10-12% cheaper than the equivalent quotes shown by the other two. Some insurers that declined to quote using one service were somehow able to provide very competitive quotes using one of the other services.
> 
> So, with such disparate results, I'm sure that as more of these "multiple quote" comparison type sites appear online, the more they will surely defeat the very reason for their own existence. I foresee a crazy situation where there are more price-comparison sites than there are actual suppliers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've checked a lot of insurers, but in case I've missed any, can anyone recommend an insurer that provides a good service and is also able to give a competitive quote for a hot-hatch?


Rich I would be very careful with these so called multiple choice .com places, in my experience the policy you get is very basic with a lot of things missing; such as alloys, stereo, after market mods, flaky paint







etc. You may find a great deal but not have a great insurance policy at the end if it. Just my thoughts


----------



## pg tips

AA


----------



## rhaythorne

AA was in the lists of quotes provided by confused/gocompare/moneysupermarket but were pretty expensive although they did appear to provide good cover with all the "extras" thrown in.

I've used Admiral, DirectLine and Elephant in the past. Never had a problem with them, but they're too expensive this time around. Esure declined to quote.

Good point about the level of cover provided in the policies offered by these multiple choice.com places. In my case though, the alloys and stereo are standard and are, as far as I'm aware, probably dedicated to the model of car (or at least Renault) so are relatively undesirable to others. They definitely wont fit in or on an old Vauxhall Nova or Corsa without looking really silly









I'd certainly prefer a UK-based call centre, but the current cheapest quote I've had (and the company I've been with for the last year) has call centres based in India I think.

The car is a Renaultsport Megane 225 Cup and the cheapest quotes, all from the same insurer, are roughly Â£390 via moneysupermarket, Â£440 via gocompare and Â£450 via confused, despite submitting identical details to each service. As nursegladys suggests, it's definitely worth checking the small print to see what might be missing from the policies. A possible case of "Less Th>n" perhaps?


----------



## r1ch

If the comparison engine didn't throw them up Rich, give Adrain Flux a punt. I've used them in the past and had some very good quotes on Golf R32 / Scooby. They seem to be particularly friendly if the car has been modified.

Rich


----------



## langtoftlad

My 'bible' is moneysavingexpert.com in all things financial.

By following this link Moneysavingexpert not only did I get the cheapest quote with the minimum of effort, I got Â£75 cashback because the best offer was via Esure and they 'give' that as commission via the referral site topcashback.co.uk


----------



## strange_too

Pick a performance car mag, there are specialist brokers in the back that will be cheaper.

A mate who has an Audi RS6 gets his insurance through a specialist broker and it's he's pay less than Â£800. His 22 year old son's Audi S3 is less than Â£600 a year fully comp and most mainstream insurers wouldn't touch him.


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks for the tip lads. I'll give those a go on Monday


----------



## Guest

When we were in the UK we used Hyperformance insurance, from memory they were based around the Hampton/Twickenham area.

Most insurers wouldn't touch us as we had a modified car (Rover V8 powered Mazda RX7), their premiums were very reasonable.

They specialise in higher risk cover.

Cheers


----------



## unlcky alf

catflem said:


> Most insurers wouldn't touch us as we had a modified car (Rover V8 powered Mazda RX7


Mmmmm V8









Sorry can't help with the insurance question, I always had boring saloon cars insured with Eagle Star.


----------

